# Driver X alternatives? And Malamute sizing.



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Flux or Salomon Synapse Wide/Trek possibly Deeluxe XV or Edge, is what I'm thinking.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if I need specifically wide version. Part of my complains about lacing, broke two laces when I tried to pull em a bit tighter, idk why top lace goes all the way down. I want to tighten upper part, which is end of lace in that case. Another part is quite narrow fit. Malamutes (even though) they're +1 size, were wider.
I heard so many stories about Boa so I'd rather stay away from them. But I got nothing but great experience with everything Flux (I got DMCC and SF bindings). It's really strange but I cannot find reviews of Flux boots, not just Omni-Boa.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just figured width was an issue since you mentioned it. If you get boots with a powerstrap thingy, lacing won't be much of an issue either. Vans have some of those as well. Gotta be careful with tightening the speedlaces, because if you pull them at the wrong angle, the clips (orwhatsitsname) break.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's combination of flat-foot, foot bed and etc. I owned multiple salomon shoes, and fit is very similar with street shoes and snowboard shoes. Pulled a trigger on Malamutes in 11. Looks like I will need to mold em, but I'm ok with that if result is worth it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi TLN,

Please post up your barefoot measurements length and width of each foot. That is the only way to get you accurate suggestions for any boot model.

STOKED!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

length are approx 285 and 287mm. 
Driver X size chart says US11=29.0M. Same for Malamutes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

TLN said:


> length are approx 285 and 287mm.
> Driver X size chart says US11=29.0M. Same for Malamutes.


Hi,

Please post up your barefoot width measurements as well. We should also try to get exact measurements on your lengths. Please post up images of your measurements being taken. This is the key to a good fit.

STOKED!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I've already ordered US11, so will see if that works. My oven is ready for another set of liners


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

TLN said:


> I've already ordered US11, so will see if that works. My oven is ready for another set of liners


Hi,

From your measurements above 285 mm is a size 10.5 US in snowboard boots and 287 is low in the range for size 11 US (the range is 286 to 290 mm). What concerns me is that you mentioned that you are experiencing pain due to width in a boot that is too large on one foot and low in the range on the other. That would suggest that you may have a wide foot. I would strongly suggest that you measure as above before you use the incoming boots.

STOKED!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know how wide flow boots run compared to the rest?

But coming from an alpine background & riding driver x's and mutes. 

You need to try FLOW boots dude.
I didn't even get the stiffest model and they're way stiffer than any other boot I've had.

And while I did bust a boa dial, it was because I kicked my tire accidentally. 

You can't really get a more dialed in boot than with boas. 


TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> From your measurements above 285 mm is a size 10.5 US in snowboard boots and 287 is low in the range for size 11 US (the range is 286 to 290 mm). What concerns me is that you mentioned that you are experiencing pain due to width in a boot that is too large on one foot and low in the range on the other. That would suggest that you may have a wide foot. I would strongly suggest that you measure as above before you use the incoming boots.


I definitely have flatfoot. I probably have widefoot.
Flatfoot is a long-time issue, but slowly going away: I use some better insoles everywhere and etc. When I was a kid I was using US12.5-13, now I'm down to US11-12. 
Either way there're lots of variables. 
I'll try to measure my foot and post it here, but probably not today.



timmytard said:


> I don't know how wide flow boots run compared to the rest?
> But coming from an alpine background & riding driver x's and mutes.
> You need to try FLOW boots dude.
> I didn't even get the stiffest model and they're way stiffer than any other boot I've had.
> ...


Ha! I remember your posts about board finds on craigslist  You pointed me to my 1st Rossignol Undertaker 198 back in the days :bowdown:
I'm coming from alpine too, and I have to say my UPZ RC10 in size 9.5 are way more comfy that Driver X that I have. UPZ sizing is screwed up a little and in reality it's like 10-10.5. And that's very very confusing: I got myself SG Force, but I cannot ride it as I should, because of discomfort. Anything alpine feels more comfy.

I'll look into Flows, but I'm not getting 3rd pair of softboots now: I want to try new Malamutes first. Are you talking about Flow Talon boots? I was also looking at Ride Trident, but I'd like to try either of those before I buy.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TLN said:


> I definitely have flatfoot. I probably have widefoot.
> Flatfoot is a long-time issue, but slowly going away: I use some better insoles everywhere and etc. When I was a kid I was using US12.5-13, now I'm down to US11-12.
> Either way there're lots of variables.
> I'll try to measure my foot and post it here, but probably not today.
> ...


Oh yeah I remember. 
Just incase anyone was wondering about this 198cm beast?
A little recap haha.

This is one mean muther fuckin board.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/19996792[/ame].

I've had both x's & mutes, I probably won't ever again.
I bought hylites, cause Craigslist didn't have talons in my size.

I wouldn't steer you wrong brother, just take the chance and buy a pair.


TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a quick update: received Malamutes in US11. Really love the fit, stiffness and etc. Will I keep one? IDK. But Burton goes to market, and Im starting season with Malamutes.


----------

